# ¿Serán las canciones que me dediques...



## Estefanía Perdomo

De nuevo por aquí:

Necesito que me corrijan esto por favor.

_"Seranno le canzoni che mi dedichi o le lettere che mi risponrebbe?"_

Se supone que debería decir ¿o acaso serán las canciones que me dediques o las cartas que me respondas? no estoy segura con ese texto pero sí conjugué los verbos al subjuntivo bien. No sé decir o acaso eso sí...

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> _"Saranno forse le canzoni che mi dedichi o le tue risposte alle mie lettere?"_



¡Espero haberte ayudado un poco!
Silvia.


----------



## flljob

Pero ¿no debería ser en futuro?
Che mi dedicherai


----------



## Silvia10975

En italiano lo traduciría al presente. Al futuro solo si está claro que estas cartas y las canciones no existen todavía y la persona está segura que se las van a escribir.
Personalmente lo vi como un hecho ya cumplido, o sea: "Non so perché il mio amore per te è tanto grande... Saranno le canzoni che mi dedichi?".
Espero haberme explicado


----------



## flljob

Pero la oración original, que en español está en subjuntivo, da la idea de que es algo que no ha sucedido y que puede suceder en el futuro:
*serán* está en futuro pero en realidad es un presente del que se duda.


----------



## Silvia10975

Yo sigo viéndola como una frase al presente: o sea, la duda es entre dos cosas que ya han sido dedicadas y escritas... porque, si no, ¿!de dónde le sale la duda si todavía no ha visto nada?!
Ahora a esperar que llegue Estefanía y nos saque de este lío


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Voy a hacer un poco más de contexto a ver si ayuda:

¿Acaso serán las canciones de que dediques o las cartas que me respondas las que me hablen más de tus gustos e personalidad?

La misma idea podrías ser expresada en el presente simple: las canciones que me dedicas o las cartas que me respondes... O bien en futuro: las canciones que me dedicarás o las cartas que me responderás. Pero como ya sucede no se usó el futuro, tal vez...

Ninguno de los dos puntos de vista están errados porque es algo que pasa actualmente en el contexto que quiero traducir y seguirá pasando, o sea, seguirán llegando  canciones y cartas.

¡Gracias por toda el interés prestado!

¡Felices fiestas!


----------



## Neuromante

Silvia, estás confundida:
Se refiere a las cartas que X le escribirá a Y en respuesta a algo, no las cartas de Y a las que X responde:
"Las cartas con las que me responderas"
Pienso sea "le lettere con (le) cui mi responderai"


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, capisco il punto Neuromante. Va benissimo la tua traduzione, si capisce perfettamente. "…o las cartas que me respondas" quindi diventa "le lettere con cui mi rispondi". Per quanto riguarda il tempo, resto con il presente (solo come sfumatura personale preferita, eh) perché lo vedo più tangibile. A discrezione di Estefanía quindi  che ha scritto "Pero como ya sucede no se usó el futuro, tal vez..."


----------



## flljob

*Las cartas que me respondas* se refiere a un futuro.

Cuando *vaya *a Italia te lo explicaré o te lo explico.

Quando andrò in Italia te lo spiegherò.


----------



## la italianilla

Secondo me suona meglio, in italiano, la proposta di Silvia. Non perché non ci stia il futuro, semplicemente perché la maggior parte delle volte, in un contesto simile a questo proposto, quindi tra amanti (ergo colloquiale) è più facile vedere la sua traduzione.



flljob said:


> *Las cartas que me respondas* se refiere a un futuro.
> 
> Cuando *vaya *a Italia te lo explicaré o te lo explico.
> 
> Quando andrò in Italia te lo spiegherò.



Altra cosa. La frase citata appena sopra, di flijob, si può benissimo scrivere anche così:

Quando vengo in Italia te lo spiego.

Qualunque italiano capirebbe al volo il valore di futuro intrinseco nella frase, perché spesso e volentieri si usa il presente in questa tipologia di contesti, sopratutto informali.
Per esempio: un'amica mi chiede di spiegarle come si risolve un'equazione. Io sono di fretta, devo andare via, e le do una spiegazione veloce. Lei mi dice che non ha capito, a quel punto io le posso tranquillamente rispondere:
"Quando ci vediamo te lo rispiego"
E si capisce al volo che è intrinseco il valore futuro. La stessa frase potrebbe anche essere così scritta:"Quando ci vedremo te la spiegherò di nuovo" ma la prima proposta è certamente la più utilizzata, almeno nel linguaggio quotidiano.


----------



## housecameron

Neuromante said:


> Silvia, estás confundida:
> Se refiere a las cartas que X le escribirá a Y en respuesta a algo, no las cartas de Y a las que X responde:


 
Direi che _"le tue risposte alle mie lettere"_ corrisponde a_ "le lettere con cui mi rispondi",_ espresso con parole diverse.


----------



## flljob

En español no se puede decir
cuando *voy* a Italia te lo explico. Tiene que ser cuando a *vaya* a Italia...

Y en la frase original de Estefanía creo que corresponde al futuro italiano de 

*saranno* gli occhi tuoi che brillano, ma vedo mille lucciole...

que en realidad es un presente.


----------



## Silvia10975

Infatti... "saranno", come hai notato, io l'ho lasciato al futuro.
In spagnolo non hai usato il _futuro indicativo,_ ma il _congiuntivo _(presente) perché il "cuando" richiede questo modo verbale, mentre in italiano lo rendi o col presente o col futuro dell'indicativo. Quindi, non perché sia sbagliata la tua traduzione, ripeto, è una questione di come in italiano si usano certe frasi (vedi il post di Italianilla). La canzone che hai citato è esattamente come io ho tradotto la frase originale: 
*Saranno *(futuro indicativo) gli occhi tuoi che *brillano *(presente indicativo)
*Saranno  *(futuro indicativo) le canzoni che mi *dedichi  *(presente indicativo)


----------



## flljob

estimado s10975:
Entiendo tu posición. Ahora, y sólo para aclararlo más:

*Serán* tus ojos que *brillen* los que me *convencerán (o convenzan)* de tu amor. No es lo mismo que: 
*Serán *tus ojos que brillan los que me convencen de tu amor


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, te entiendo muy bien y veo que el español se porta de manera diferente al italiano. 
En italiano, cuando "saranno" (que sirve para expresar una duda) se encuentra en una frase como esta, interrogativa (directa o indirecta) requiere el _presente_ si la duda es entre cosas que ya existen y siguen existiendo en el futuro, el _futuro_ si estas cosas todavía no han pasado.
Ahora, como Estefanía quería que alguien le corrigiera su frase, le voy a dar las opciones para que pueda elegir la que más se acerque a su situación (según como la diría yo):
---> ¿Acaso serán las canciones que me dediques o las cartas que me respondas las que me hablen más de tus gustos y personalidad?
_1) O forse saranno le canzoni che mi dedichi o le lettere con cui mi rispondi a dirmi di più sui tuoi gusti e sulla tua personalità?_ (aquí ya existen las cartas y las canciones y se supone que sigan en el futuro)
_2) O forse saranno le canzoni che mi dedicherai o le lettere con cui mi risponderai a dirmi di più sui tuoi gusti e sulla tua personalità?_ (aquí se supone que la persona sabe que recibirá en el futuro cartas y canciones, pero que todavía no las tiene)
Mientras si ya no recibe ni cartas ni canciones... pues la frase sería así:
_3) O forse saranno le canzoni che mi hai dedicato o le lettere con cui mi hai risposto a dirmi di più sui tuoi gusti e sulla tua personalità?

_Todo esto para dar más opciones a la persona que planteó la duda y no para seguir discutiendo sobre como los dos idiomas se portan en esta situación, ¡dado que ya está claro entre todos los mensajes enviados que no se parecen en absoluto jeje! 

¡Qué tengan un buen día!
Silvia.


----------



## Sabrine07

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> De nuevo por aquí:
> 
> Necesito que me corrijan esto por favor.
> 
> _"Seranno le canzoni che mi dedichi o le lettere che mi risponrebbe?"_
> 
> Se supone que debería decir ¿o acaso serán las canciones que me dediques o las cartas que me respondas? no estoy segura con ese texto pero sí conjugué los verbos al subjuntivo bien. No sé decir o acaso eso sí...
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.


Yo lo veo claro:
Saranno le canzoni che mi dedicherai o le tue risposte alle mie lettere....


----------

